# whoops



## cowboyuptex (Feb 26, 2014)

A man received the following text from his neighbor:

    I am so sorry Bob. I've been riddled with guilt and I have to confess. I have been tapping your wife, day and night when you're not around. In fact, more than you. I do not get any at home, but that's no excuse. I can no longer live with the guilt and I hope you will accept my sincerest apology with my promise that it won't happen again.

    The man, anguished and betrayed, went into his bedroom, grabbed his gun, and without a word, shot his wife and killed her.

    A few moments later, a second text came in:

    Damn autocorrect!   I meant "wifi", not "wife"


----------



## delibsribs (Feb 26, 2014)

Not that funny at all.


----------



## cowboyuptex (Feb 27, 2014)

well I'm glad you got a opinion delibsribs


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just goes to show you, Some things should be done face to face.


----------



## jrenaud11 (Feb 27, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## dish (Mar 23, 2014)

Oops


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL  That's why I never read nor send texts

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 4, 2014)

Google "blackhawks twitter" for something similar NSFW


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish my neighbor would steal my wifi.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn autocorrect!  I meant.......

oh nevermind.


----------

